# I had to beg and pled!!!



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

.................................


----------



## cloverfan (May 4, 2011)

How exciting for you!!! yay your OH!!! Will look forward to hearing more when you know more


----------



## Starlight Express (Feb 25, 2011)

Woo hoo! I bet your excited!  I've just helped my friend start out with her new horse, we got some good deals from ebay. If not Robinsons catalogue or their online website. Or Shires, Ride away. They are all reasonablly priced. Good luck and I hope to see some pics on here once your dream horse arrives.


----------

